# Immodium AD -prevention?



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Does anyone find that taking Immodium AD before going out prevents them from an IBS episode?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry- also wondering if there is such a thing as taking it too often?


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

My GI doc said I can take up to 8 a day on a real bad day, other than that he said to take 2-4- a day as a preventative. Some days it works well others , not. Iam just so afraid that I will get immune to them and I have tried it all, but Imodium is the only one that helps some,plus I do take Caltrate 3 a day, now if I just take take the Caltrate, but not Imodium i will get D. He said I can take them as long as I live if I have to( Ijust hope all that Imodium does not shorten my life!!!)


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you notice any differences between the pill version and the liquid version? I found that the chewable tablets - besides tasting disgusting- didn't really help.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

I remember when the liquid was all that was available- ugh, I can still taste it! I have noticed that the liquid works more quickly than the tablets do, for me at least. But I haven't seen the liquid for a while now. Sometimes I'll put a tablet under my tongue in the hopes that it will work quicker than just swallowing it. I don't know if it really helps or not, but it sure tastes aweful. If I have an important place to be and absolutely can't be sick, sometimes I'll take a tablet or two as a preventative. I find that it can help, but occasionally doing this can cause me to have cramps and even worse D the next day (usually after a bad bout of C) so I don't use it as a preventative unless I really need to. But it seems to work very well for some people, and not at all for others.


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

I take Imodium in a preventive way and it works consistently for me. I don't, however, take it before I go out to eat something I know will screw my gut up. Rather, I take it before I go to bed so as to prevent an attack the next morning. I started this two weeks ago and it's been working like a charm.


----------



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

I was just wondering this...I have to go on a long trip tomorrow, and this summer my stomach has been totally out of whack, so I can't predict if I'll be ok for the trip..Usually I just take Immodium when I actually have D and then the next day I'm fine, so I was going to take it tonight..I should be ok, right?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, just take it ahead of time. We had a 7:00 am flight and I took it at 4:30 am and did well. Just remember, Imodium just treats the problem, it doesn't fix IBS. It's hard to find a fix, when we are always looking for band-aids, but you do what you have to do!


----------



## 20556 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have D pretty bad. Many accidents in the pants. I don't like to take Immodium a lot because I'm afraid that it will stop working, like everything else I've tried. And because of the constipating effect of it.However, it works very successfully when taken before a stressful event, traveling, eating out (still being careful of triggers, which for me also includes overeating anything.) I feel about 99% confident with Immodium. Because it is a tiny, tiny dose of an opiate, I believe, it does calm me down a bit, too.


----------



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, we left at about 8 this morning, and I took Immodium at about 12 last night, and I was fine today. Tomorrow, who knows, but at least the trip was ok. *sigh* I wish it wasn't true, Gret, but what you said is...it'd be great if Immodium was a permanent fix, but I only take it when I really need it..


----------

